# WarGreymon X vs. ShineGreymon Burst Mode



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 27, 2014)

Who wins?

*Bonus scenario:* Omnimon vs ShineGreymon Burst Mode and MirageGaogamon Burst Mode


----------



## justiceseeker (Sep 28, 2014)

Wgreymon  is scaled to continent lv Metalgarurumon but Shinegreymon scales from planetary class Miragegaogamon so he should take it
Omegamon possibly takes take them individually atleast (DexDorughoramon and Miragegaogamon both have maces as melee weapon so I would love to see them swing those )


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 28, 2014)

Are these composite? Not that it matters to much. It just affects how quickly War Greymon X gets splattered across the star system. 

Composite Omegamon wipes both of the Burst Modes out casually.


----------



## Vicious (Sep 28, 2014)

Pretty much what ~BxB~ said.

I would like to add that it's apparently hinted that Reigitize may be the same universe as X-Evolution and possibly Digimon World (first game) as well. The SGDLs follow their profiles in the game, which could mean that the RKs from X-Evolution could be much stronger than we realize. I really doubt all of the RKs, including Omegamon, are that much weaker than them. Of course, it could be just another parallel universe, but the universe would be very similar though.

This could potentially affect WarGreymon X's power, although there's also the fact that Omegamon likely wasn't taking things too seriously when fighting WarGreymon X and MetalGarurumon X. He shouldn't be able to match the power of a Burst Mode with his current feats though.

Once the translation is done for Reigitize, I should be able to confirm some stuff, although Decode (game and manga) still needs to be translated in order to fully understand everything.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 28, 2014)

Vicious said:


> This could potentially affect WarGreymon X's power, although there's also the fact that *Omegamon likely wasn't taking things too seriously* when fighting WarGreymon X and MetalGarurumon X. He shouldn't be able to match the power of a Burst Mode with his current feats though.



He pretty much was, I mean, Garuru Cannon wasn't working *at all* (MetalGarurumon dodging it easily, WarGreymon X would have just shrugged it off), and additionally, the duo was matching him physically blow-for-blow.

Grey Sword was implied to be his ultimate technique, and even then, if MetalGarurumon X didn't choose to save Dorumon Omegamon would have been no better off for having used it. 

We didn't really get to see how the fight would transpire if both sides fought with no alternate factors like Dorumon in the mix, but it's fair to say that it would have been close, at least. Both sides had problems hurting or properly landing attacks on one another. It would have come down to attrition, definitely.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 29, 2014)

Not really. The Garuru Cannon didn't even hit anyone, although War Greymon X could tank a few of the hits. Omegamon was pretty casual throughout the fight. The second he got serious, he killed Metal Garurumon X. Yes MGX was saving Dorumon, but he was still one shotted. Notice his dialogue: "Not bad, but this is where it ends." That's type of confidence either means your full of your self, or you are not really worried about the opponent. While the X duo could get a few hits in, the worst they could do was dirty his cape. Look back at Omegamon's solo fight against War Greymon X, it was a one sided beating, and although WGX lived, be was stuffed through several mesas, and was completely drained after the "battle". The most they can do is hold him off, until one of them, most likely MGX bites the dust. After that, Omegamon can wipe the other one out even more easily.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 30, 2014)

Didn't Shinegreymon BM get stomped by Dukemon?

Whereas the two Adventure Duo X modes were portrayed with rough parity to Dukemon.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Sep 30, 2014)

Cross universe scaling doesn't work like that. Two different Dukemon


----------



## Vicious (Sep 30, 2014)

If we go by profiles, MetalGarurumon X could be comparable to MagnaGarurumon (WarGreymon X is obviously in the same tier as MetalGarurumon X), although his profile still needs an accurate translation. Although that probably wouldn't change much.

There's also the potential that X-Evolution is the same universe as Reigitize, which could affect WarGreymon X's power as well, but we can't say it's confirmed until the translation is completely done. And again, I don't think that would change much either...

Overall, ShineGreymon BM has him beat.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

~BLAZxBLUE~ said:


> Not really. The Garuru Cannon didn't even hit anyone, although War Greymon X could tank a few of the hits.



That's kinda the point.

Garuru Cannon wasn't fast enough to hit MetalGarurumon X, nor was it strong enough to hurt WarGreymon X.

It was *useless* against the X-Antibody duo. And when we're talking about the strongest Royal Knight here, outside of Alphamon, that's pretty damn impressive - more so, in my opinion, than the feats ShineGreymon Burst Mode has displayed.



> Omegamon was pretty casual throughout the fight. The second he got serious, he killed Metal Garurumon X. *Yes MGX was saving Dorumon, but he was still one shotted*.



Why does this matter? If it isn't fast enough to hit your opponent, who gives a fuck how strong it is?

It couldn't kill WarGreymon X. It also seemed vastly slower than Garuru Cannon if fucking Dorumon was reacting to it perfectly. All in all, if we had discounted Dorumon, WarGreymon X would have been somewhat roughed up, but more cautious of Omegamon's techniques.



> Notice his dialogue: "Not bad, but this is where it ends." That's type of confidence either means your full of your self, or you are not really worried about the opponent.



All that says to me is that Omegamon went all-out near the end. He wanted to end the fight, and only managed to kill one of the duo because of av voluntary sacrifice.


If we're looking at it objectively, that doesn't put Omegamon significantly above the X duo, if at all. 



> While the X duo could get a few hits in, the worst they could do was dirty his cape.



Let's not take visual cues as an example of damage; Omegamon technically didn't display any signs of damage on his body after being hit by DexDorugoramon's tail, yet we know it was powerful enough to knock him out.

Omegamon was getting pin-balled around by the duo's techniques without any retaliation whatsoever. It's clear he was taking and feeling the hits, even if they didn't make any significant headway towards actually defeating him.



> Look back at Omegamon's solo fight against War Greymon X, it was a one sided beating, and although WGX lived, be was stuffed through several mesas, and was completely drained after the "battle".



This is irrelevant. We're talking about MetalGarurumon X included as well.



> The most they can do is hold him off, until one of them, *most likely MGX bites the dust*. After that,Omegamon can wipe the other one out even more easily.



I'm not sure why you're saying that. 

Omegamon's attacks aren't nearly fast enough to hit MetalGarurumon X. 

Nor can they kill WarGreymon X, unless done repeatedly.

And because of those facts, the X duo are *close* to Omegamon in level. That alone puts them over EmperorGreymon/MagnaGarurumon (never mind the profiles), and at least equal with the Burst Modes.



> Cross universe scaling doesn't work like that. Two different Dukemon



I can understand if it was Tamers Dukemon included in the comparison, but here, it's both the Royal Knight version of him.

I think equating them could be reasonable.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 1, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> That's kinda the point.
> 
> Garuru Cannon wasn't fast enough to hit MetalGarurumon X, nor was it strong enough to hurt WarGreymon X.
> 
> It was *useless* against the X-Antibody duo. And when we're talking about the strongest Royal Knight here, outside of Alphamon, that's pretty damn impressive - more so, in my opinion, than the feats ShineGreymon Burst Mode has displayed.



Be that as it may, Garuru Cannon isn't the strongest of his techniques so it doesn't really matter. The Savers Burst Modes are scaled to planetary and MHS. They are way above what the X Digimon can dish out, even if we include the profiles, which might put them at continental. 



> Why does this matter? If it isn't fast enough to hit your opponent, who gives a fuck how strong it is?
> 
> It couldn't kill WarGreymon X. It also seemed vastly slower than Garuru Cannon if fucking Dorumon was reacting to it perfectly. All in all, if we had discounted Dorumon, WarGreymon X would have been somewhat roughed up, but more cautious of Omegamon's techniques.



Keep in mind, Grey Sword doesn't have to use the AOE attack, it can also just be swung like a regular blade. It also has the ability to destroy data it comes into contact with, and easily pierced though Dukemon's armor. Neither of the X Digimon would survive being gutted like that. 




> All that says to me is that Omegamon went all-out near the end. He wanted to end the fight, and only managed to kill one of the duo because of av voluntary sacrifice.




Yeah, he definitely took it seriously at the end. Even if his larger scale attacks are too slow, his melee would end them damned quickly. 



> If we're looking at it objectively, that doesn't put Omegamon significantly above the X duo, if at all.



Not leagues above, but enough to solo the two medium difficulty. 




> Let's not take visual cues as an example of damage; Omegamon technically didn't display any signs of damage on his body after being hit by DexDorugoramon's tail, yet we know it was powerful enough to knock him out.
> 
> Omegamon was getting pin-balled around by the duo's techniques without any retaliation whatsoever. It's clear he was taking and feeling the hits, even if they didn't make any significant headway towards actually defeating him.



Please, Digimon always show signs of damage. WGX did at the beginning f the movie. This is X-Evolution we're talking about. They aren't afraid to show impalement, dismemberment, skulls being crushed, etc. Omegamon got pushed around, but that's physics. He recovered right after their tag team as well. 



> I'm not sure why you're saying that.
> 
> Omegamon's attacks aren't nearly fast enough to hit MetalGarurumon X.
> 
> ...



He's certainly fast enough to tag them in melee. That's where he has the biggest advantage as well. They might be equal to the Hyper Spirits, but only due to profile hype. X-Evo feats are shit tier in Digimonverse until the end of the film. Most incarnations of the Royal Knights range from country to planetary, while the ones depicted here are stuck at island level at best. 




> I can understand if it was Tamers Dukemon included in the comparison, but here, it's both the Royal Knight version of him.
> 
> I think equating them could be reasonable.



No, just stop right there. Different universes, and different individuals. Feats vary drastically in the different continuities. Cross universal scaling like that is why Digimon powerscaling was so fucked 3 years ago. Now we base things from universe to universe and individual to individual. Just because two Digimon are the same species, or even in the same group doesn't mean jack squat if they are in different timelines.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 1, 2014)

~BLAZxBLUE~ said:


> Be that as it may, Garuru Cannon isn't the strongest of his techniques so it doesn't really matter. The Savers Burst Modes are scaled to planetary and MHS. They are way above what the X Digimon can dish out, even if we include the profiles, which might put them at continental.



In my opinion, basing off entire tier lists off *destructive capacity alone* ends up depicting inaccurate results - for example, BlackWarGreymon surviving an explosion matching Mount Fuji's size, whereas X-Evolution Royal Knight Omegamon's Garuru Cannon pales in comparison to that, yet we all know BlackWarGreymon would have been vaporized by that Omegamon's technique.

It is better than the alternative - using cross-universal scaling, but I see severe flaws with either system. 



> Keep in mind, Grey Sword doesn't have to use the AOE attack, it can also just be swung like a regular blade. It also has the ability to destroy data it comes into contact with, and easily pierced though Dukemon's armor. Neither of the X Digimon would survive being gutted like that.



That's assuming they'd get gutted.

And any proof that Dukemon's armor is superior to that of WarGreymon X? 



> Yeah, he definitely took it seriously at the end. Even if his larger scale attacks are too slow, his melee would end them damned quickly.



If Omegamon thought he could have ended them just by flying at them and spearing them with a sword, he would have.

A fuckload less expended energy then using a big-ass Grey Sword attack.



> Not leagues above, but enough to solo the two medium difficulty.



Definitely not.



> Please, Digimon always show signs of damage. WGX did at the beginning f the movie. This is X-Evolution we're talking about. They aren't afraid to show impalement, dismemberment, skulls being crushed, etc. Omegamon got pushed around, but that's physics. He recovered right after their tag team as well.



And yet Omegamon showed no signs of damage on his body after being knocked the fuck out by DexDorugoramon. Are we going to claim then, it did nothing?

The X duo's assaults clearly did more damage than what you're implying - which was, 'just dirtying his cape', considering he appeared stunned from colliding with MetalGarurumon X head-on (he only just recovered in time to get hit by Gaia Force).

Said Gaia Force subsequently stunned him long enough to get punched back by WarGreymon X.

All I'm saying is, he was *definitely feeling those hits and taking damage*. No way can Omegamon say 'not bad', and that statement not be true. If their attacks weren't doing shit, it wouldn't have warranted praise.



> He's certainly fast enough to tag them in melee. That's where he has the biggest advantage as well.



He's as fast as the X duo (MetalGarurumon X was equal in speed to him when they flew at each other), but actually getting the blade into their bodies is a whole other story.

As we saw outright, MetalGarurumon X's bombardment capabilities held Omegamon at bay and at a distance. Gaia Force did the same - heck, it was so fast Omegamon couldn't even avoid it.

You say he'd stomp them with _just melee_. Logic tells us something as easy and effortless as this would have been performed by the Royal Knight if it was feasible. Nor can he actually accomplish gutting them with both attacking him at the same time, long-range attacks included.



> No, just stop right there. Different universes, and different individuals. Feats vary drastically in the different continuities. Cross universal scaling like that is why Digimon powerscaling was so fucked 3 years ago. Now we base things from universe to universe and individual to individual. Just because two Digimon are the same species, or even in the same group doesn't mean jack squat if they are in different timelines.



Fair enough.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 1, 2014)

Even same timeline/universe/dimension Digimon have different power Base discrepancy to their own species... So it really wouldn't fly here... Normal greymon < Evil Greymon =< Digidestined Greymon Just an example to use.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 1, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> In my opinion, basing off entire tier lists off *destructive capacity alone* ends up depicting inaccurate results - for example, BlackWarGreymon surviving an explosion matching Mount Fuji's size, whereas X-Evolution Royal Knight Omegamon's Garuru Cannon pales in comparison to that, yet we all know BlackWarGreymon would have been vaporized by that Omegamon's technique.
> 
> It is better than the alternative - using cross-universal scaling, but I see severe flaws with either system.



That's not just DC, but durability as well. You can't win if you can't hurt your opponent. Adventure Wargreymon recently got scaled to 15 terratons. Island level ain't doing jack shit to him. 



> That's assuming they'd get gutted.
> 
> And any proof that Dukemon's armor is superior to that of WarGreymon X?



Not superior  to Wargreymon X's, just the same thing. It is better than Metal Garurumon X's which is an unknown material, and definitely inferior to Chrome Digizoid. 



> If Omegamon thought he could have ended them just by flying at them and spearing them with a sword, he would have.
> 
> A fuckload less expended energy then using a big-ass Grey Sword attack.



That big ass energy attack is just a shockwave from the swing of his sword.
Neither of the X Digimon are surviving very long at close range. 



> And yet Omegamon showed no signs of damage on his body after being knocked the fuck out by DexDorugoramon. Are we going to claim then, it did nothing?
> 
> The X duo's assaults clearly did more damage than what you're implying - which was, 'just dirtying his cape', considering he appeared stunned from colliding with MetalGarurumon X head-on (he only just recovered in time to get hit by Gaia Force)
> 
> ...



Omegamon was clearly affected if he was on the floor unconscious. That's blunt force though, and the damage from those types of moves is never as apparent. He took a magma projectile and an AZ blast and came out unscathed. 

As for him being "stunned", he just impacted something of equal mass at hypersonic speeds. Of course he would take a bit of time to right him self from the force of the impact. It sent him flying, but he clearly wasn't injured. He might have felt them, but feeling something and being physically injured are two very different things. The not bad comment was praise that they were able to last more than a few seconds against him, but not an admittance that he was out of his league. The only reasons he was even hit in that fight was from the impact, which he let happen, and the direct aftermath, where he was freefalling from the force of said impact. 



> He's as fast as the X duo (MetalGarurumon X was equal in speed to him when they flew at each other), but actually getting the blade into their bodies is a whole other story.



All it would take is one hit though, and he clearly has better stamina than the X Digimon, so he will tire out less quickly. 



> As we saw outright, MetalGarurumon X's bombardment capabilities held Omegamon at bay and at a distance. Gaia Force did the same - heck, it was so fast Omegamon couldn't even avoid it.



Freefalling kind of makes you an easy target. Gaia force isn't that fast of an attack as to be unavoidable. 



> You say he'd stomp them with _just melee_. Logic tells us something as easy and effortless as this would have been performed by the Royal Knight if it was feasible. Nor can he actually accomplish gutting them with both attacking him at the same time, long-range attacks included.



Royal Knights are kind of stupid in most continuities. They always hold back at first, and rarely work as a team. That generally leads to them getting killed in most cases. Not this one though. Omegamon can deal with his opponents here. He's capable of casually dodging those long range attacks, so they won't be very successful for long. He can close in range while those attacks are charging up if needed.


----------

